# shrimp lovers beware of this video!!!haha



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

look at them they are so many like flies flying around!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, that's nuts. How do shrimp breeders (I assume he's one?) keep in them such high densities?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

he told me he has automatic waterchanger


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe they breed better in bigger groups maybe more security or something. Could be bigger groups mean less pretators around just a thought


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

thats way overstocked!!!!!!
but funny


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

for the food he only feed them with spinach nothing special. coz mosura and other shrimp foods can build up nitrates and it could kill your shrimps. so for me im gonna stick to spinach then


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I didnt think you could keep so many at one time! 
wow thanks for the video camboy!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, but huh? Not sure what to say. But I think that's overstocked too. I've had my days of shrimp explosion but this ... how is that even possible!
They would have canibalize their yonge simply on the fact that there won't be enough food to go around. There are population control limits and this is well pass that point.
Also, lots of things that doesn't make sense. With that many shrimps, they would have chew up all the water lectuse in a few weeks. Then there is the slightly grown moss ... how do you even trim the moss? If left untended, the moss would never grow like that ... don't know what to say, but this tank doesn't make any sense. I can only think that he intentionally add shrimps from other tanks just to make the video.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've never seen CRS being used as a substrate before. 

I can't imagine how much $$$ he could make with all that.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Think this guy is from Italy - he has some awesome collection of shrimps - wondering if it was a temperory tank ? before he moved them - yes i did read he does have an automated water changer.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yes i did read he does have an automated water changer.[/QUOTE]

everyday 25-30% of water is changed


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's crazy.
Although, I'm not sure that it makes sense to keep so many shrimps in one tank, this is very impressive!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I though crs stopped breeding once it becomes over crowded regardless of food amount and water quality. Why wouldnt he feed mosura when he jas a auto water changer?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

What's the name of those tree trunk plants? I keep seeing them in breeding tanks how many canisters does he have hooked up?


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

TLe041 said:


> I've never seen CRS being used as a substrate before.


Good one. Cracks me up everytime i read it


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I though crs stopped breeding once it becomes over crowded regardless of food amount and water quality. Why wouldnt he feed mosura when he jas a auto water changer?


mosura products isnot necessary at all for other breeders. I know also some from japan who breeds crs only spinach for the food.


----------

